# Nuvo Cabinet Paint ?



## playedout6

Nuvo Cabinet Paint...anybody ever use it or heard of it ? It sound similiar to a product that Rustoleum offers as a kit boxed product for re finishing cabinets without the step of gloss removal . Anybody use the Rustoleum product ?


----------



## painterdave71

playedout6 said:


> Nuvo Cabinet Paint...anybody ever use it or heard of it ? It sound similiar to a product that Rustoleum offers as a kit boxed product for re finishing cabinets without the step of gloss removal . Anybody use the Rustoleum product ?


is the Rustoleum product cabinet coat? or 1 of the other dozen "transformation" products under their umbrella.


----------



## playedout6

I don't know much about either product but I have had a couple of people ask about changing the color of their cabinets versus buying new ones . They want something that will darken them most times and just want to get another 5 or so years out of them . There is a lot of Oak around here and they are starting to get tired of that look . 

Here is the Rustoleum product : http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cabinet-transformations-dark-kit/989223

http://www.nuvocabinetpaint.com/


----------



## painterdave71

1st want to say that insul-x makes Cabinet Coat, my bad for that. i have never thot of or wanted to try & "transform" kitchen or bath cabs WITHOUT sanding or stripping. in theory it will probably work & look good. in practical world im not sure, not saying they wont, but not sure they wod get the longevity they're looking for. (unless they dnt have kids, pets, or spills). the cross link acrylic urethanes are i.m.o. awesome. durable, easy to apply, & look great. my concern is the etch into the current coating on the cabs already. deglosser's have ther place but i.m.o not as a kitchen cleaner.as ther what they are, not a degreaser. prep prep & more prep & good luck.


----------



## painterdave71

but if ther looking for color & not maintaining the stained look go get cabinet coat & do the xtra elbow grease of sanding. they will thank u in the end & u can walk away feeling good knowing u gave them a better shot @ getting those 5yrs.


----------



## paintcore.ca

playedout6 said:


> I don't know much about either product but I have had a couple of people ask about changing the color of their cabinets versus buying new ones . They want something that will darken them most times and just want to get another 5 or so years out of them . There is a lot of Oak around here and they are starting to get tired of that look .
> 
> Here is the Rustoleum product : http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cabinet-transformations-dark-kit/989223
> 
> http://www.nuvocabinetpaint.com/


You could tone the exsisting cabs darker. Add some dye to your clear coat or sealer. Slowly build the Colour to achieve the desired results.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

That Nuvo looks like DIY hell. I will stick to my system of the HARD WAY.

I have never used dye stains but I am intrigued with those results.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Damon T

paintcore.ca said:


> You could tone the exsisting cabs darker. Add some dye to your clear coat or sealer. Slowly build the Colour to achieve the desired results.


Man that looks awesome paintcore!

What did you shoot that with?


----------



## Damon T

ROOMINADAY said:


> That Nuvo looks like DIY hell. I will stick to my system of the HARD WAY.
> 
> I have never used dye stains but I am intrigued with those results.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Yeah I like how the nuvo video says you should be able to paint the typical kitchen cabinets in 8 hours. Nice! And of course they have jumped on the bandwagon of "paint and primer in one"!


----------



## 6126

paintcore.ca said:


> You could tone the exsisting cabs darker. Add some dye to your clear coat or sealer. Slowly build the Colour to achieve the desired results.


Wow! The doors look awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## paintcore.ca

Damon T said:


> Man that looks awesome paintcore!
> 
> What did you shoot that with?


I shot that with a capspray 4 stage and the new capspray gun with the gravity mod on it. I used samen exterior clear. Used a 50:50 burnt umber burnt Siena mix with the dyes.


----------



## playedout6

LOL also at the 8 hour claim by them . I have never used dyes . I have no idea on that stuff . Most times we just walk away from these jobs...beats having someone looking for their money back . One fellow that works with us just used the Rustoleum on his own to darken them...were Oak ,natural before , and they look pretty good although he has more than 8 hours in them . He said they passed the scratch test .


----------



## Damon T

paintcore.ca said:


> I shot that with a capspray 4 stage and the new capspray gun with the gravity mod on it. I used samen exterior clear. Used a 50:50 burnt umber burnt Siena mix with the dyes.


Good to know. I had seen you mention using the Titan 115 but using different guns, like accuspray etc. I was wondering if you didn't like the Titan gun. I have the newer Elite gun, so was curious what it was about the other guns you liked for WB pigmented coatings?
Thanks 
Dt


----------



## Painter One

paintcore.ca said:


> You could tone the exsisting cabs darker. Add some dye to your clear coat or sealer. Slowly build the Colour to achieve the desired results.



Awesome....are you British...based on your spelling of Colour? I have used transtints a lot but never thought about toning that way....


----------



## paintcore.ca

Damon T said:


> Good to know. I had seen you mention using the Titan 115 but using different guns, like accuspray etc. I was wondering if you didn't like the Titan gun. I have the newer Elite gun, so was curious what it was about the other guns you liked for WB pigmented coatings?
> Thanks
> Dt


I like the capspray guns. I always have. I have gone through at least half a dozen of the older model (maximum 2). I like fuji and accuspray as well. The accuspray atomizes better. I have the accuspray 10. Parts for accuspray have been really hard to get since 3m bought them out that's why I have kinda stopped using them. Fuji makes a great gun as well. I really like pressurized gravity guns the best. I find they are the best for anything waterbourne and thicker coatings. They are a must IMO.


----------



## Damon T

paintcore.ca said:


> I like the capspray guns. I always have. I have gone through at least half a dozen of the older model (maximum 2). I like fuji and accuspray as well. The accuspray atomizes better. I have the accuspray 10. Parts for accuspray have been really hard to get since 3m bought them out that's why I have kinda stopped using them. Fuji makes a great gun as well. I really like pressurized gravity guns the best. I find they are the best for anything waterbourne and thicker coatings. They are a must IMO.


Thanks for the info! I'm glad to have you on the board sharing spray info! I used to have an accuspray 10 gun, sold it when I sold my 3 stage accuspray system. Was great for satin impervo but not so much for WB ( the turbine anyways). I'll have to keep an eye out for the gravity guns.


----------

